# Large square food storage



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I am looking for a good large square food storage solution that can be closed well. So far I only see these round one. But this takes up a lot of space. Any suggestions?







Any suggestions that are popular would be good, because availability in Thailand isn't that easy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The round ones as in the pic make wonderful large scale food grade ferementers for those in the hooch/wine making hobby. How about a broke down refrigerator. There was a recent thread on that. 55 gallon metal barrels with recloseable lids are pretty easy to find around here. Being careful to get one which did not have hazardous contents. Not sure what that have in Thailand.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

How large do you want them? Why not 5 gallon buckets so each container is small enough to be moved by 1 person?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

That might be a better idea. Still thinking of something square. Though might have found something today that seals rather well. and indeed is smaller


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you looked at the Rubbermaid Action Packer? My dad bought a couple of these when they came out and still use them. The lids have a rubber gasket, and they are lockable. They're tough containers and come in different sizes.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

AqauHull brought this site up in another thread. Never heard of them but they seem to have some good deals and square storage containers.

Food Storage Containers | 5 Gallon Buckets & Long Term Storage Containers


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Got the following containers that are sealed well. They are not too big though.







Most of my food storage is in cans so don't need containers but have a few things I prefer to protect from animals (luckily so far don't have animals).


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Great idea. Also, if you have an outbreak of weebles (insects) in one of your grains, it is a good way to contain the outbreak.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Dirk said:


> Got the following containers that are sealed well. They are not too big though.
> View attachment 13711
> 
> Most of my food storage is in cans so don't need containers but have a few things I prefer to protect from animals (luckily so far don't have animals).


"sealed well" .... not really - especially for the environment you live in .... if the container doesn't have a gasket with a lock down feature that depresses that gasket - you really don't have much .... the locking lids for 5 gallon buckets are highly designed just for that purpose ....

poly won't even keep out a determined animal - mice/rats chew thru 1/4 inch heavy plastic like nothing ....


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I haven't done it, but maybe one of those ultrasonic pain generators designed to keep mice/rats away....maybe that is a good complimentary strategy to whatever containers we choose to use. It never hurts to have some redundancy.


----------

